# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  I can't get enough . . .

## Rickity Plumber

of orange slices. Those jelly little orange slices of chewy awesome-ness just rock!

Of course, Chuckles are just as good but are hard to find. Tell me your candy that you can not live without. And pics too, so I can drool.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018),Retiredat50 (06-07-2018),teeceetx (06-07-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018),teeceetx (06-07-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-07-2018),teeceetx (06-07-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

I agree completely!  And I also can't get enough Chuckles!  I think I last found them in Bed Bath Beyond... I also love Heath Bars and Necco Wafers.

download.jpg download-1.jpg

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-07-2018),Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-07-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-07-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

So good , even the bear is busting a nut on the package.

1DCB802E-D799-4F8B-B01B-208D9431B2CF.jpeg

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-07-2018),Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018)

----------


## Jen

I guess it would have to be this:


I only eat two a day, so I can get enough.............

I also like this (only on my birthday):


and these (which I haven't had in several years):


But my all time favorite candy bar is this:

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-07-2018),Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018),teeceetx (06-07-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

A good place to find the hard to find, fix. 

https://candyfunhouse.ca/

----------


## Big Dummy

> A good place to find the hard to find, fix. 
> 
> https://candyfunhouse.ca/


Can’t find my favorite in stores anymore.

8F19E7D1-CF48-47E2-87AE-AC0EAD675E2E.jpeg

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Can’t find my favorite in stores anymore.
> 
> Attachment 32741


24 bars, 29$ 

Annabelle Candy - Abba Zaba, Big Hunk | CandyStore.com

----------

Big Dummy (06-07-2018)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> So good , even the bear is busting a nut on the package.
> 
> Attachment 32740


My wife and son love the cola ones too.

----------

Big Dummy (06-07-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> So good , even the bear is busting a nut on the package.
> 
> Attachment 32740



what are those?

----------


## potlatch

> I agree completely!  And I also can't get enough Chuckles!  I think I last found them in Bed Bath Beyond... I also love Heath Bars and Necco Wafers.
> 
> Attachment 32738 Attachment 32739


I also like Necco Wafers - to keep in my purse for a bit of sweetness when I'm traveling. I read that they are going to stop making them unless some company buys them out. I also like Heath Bars, but dang they are so hard they can break a tooth.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I 
> 
> But my all time favorite candy bar is this:



Yay @Jen !

Always been my "go to" candy bar. 

Don't give me a Three Musketeers, or the Mars bar. It has to be a Snickers

----------

Jen (06-07-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-07-2018),Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Cant find my favorite in stores anymore.
> 
> Attachment 32741


Never heard of these before.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I also like Necco Wafers - to keep in my purse for a bit of sweetness when I'm traveling. I read that they are going to stop making them unless some company buys them out. I also like Heath Bars, but dang they are so hard they can break a tooth.


Yes @potlatch , we have to be extremely careful at our age about these things.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Has anyone tried a Swedish Fish? They are all red (strawberry) flavored gummies. 

Get them at movie theaters when we go.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-07-2018)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

bounty.jpg

These are like a mound bar only much better. You can usually find them at international markets.

However,  my favorite is these.
chocodates.jpg

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> what are those?


Whatever they are, apparently they are REALLY good!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Kodiak

No sweet tooth here, just an occasional Ghiradelli dark chocolate square when the wife buys them.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Attachment 32743
> 
> These are like a mound bar only much better. You can usually find them at international markets.
> 
> However,  my favorite is these.
> Attachment 32745


Only you @Conservative Libertarian , would shop for candy at Trader Joe's. 

Ok, Ok, I admit I go there for the paper shopping bags with the handles on them.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> No sweet tooth here, just an occasional Ghiradelli dark chocolate square when the wife buys them.


my wife buys them also @Kodiak . But she gets the citrus flavored chocolate ones.

----------

Kodiak (06-07-2018)

----------


## potlatch

My favorites right now are Brookside dark chocolates and dark chocolate Nonpareils when I can find them.

----------

teeceetx (06-07-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> my wife buys them also @Kodiak . But she gets the citrus flavored chocolate ones.



Being the semi-health nut she is, she gets the dark chocolate because she says it's better for you than regular milk chocolate.  I have no clue, all I know is they are tasty, except for the ones with carmel filling which are waaaay too sweet for me.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

250px-Circuspeanut.jpg

 Circus Peanuts, I can eat them by the bag full.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Being the semi-health nut she is, she gets the dark chocolate because she says it's better for you than regular milk chocolate.  I have no clue, all I know is they are tasty, except for the ones with carmel filling which are waaaay too sweet for me.


Is that your wife on the hood of the Jeep? 

If it is, I would let her buy all the dark chocolate she wants.

----------


## Kodiak

> Is that your wife on the hood of the Jeep? 
> 
> If it is, I would let her buy all the dark chocolate she wants.


Midguardian asked me that once.  In fact he asked who that ugly girl was. I answered........ "my daughter".

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-07-2018)

----------


## Jen

> Yay @Jen !
> 
> Always been my "go to" candy bar. 
> 
> Don't give me a Three Musketeers, or the Mars bar. It has to be a Snickers


Absolutely.  Snickers has it all.

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-07-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Midguardian asked me that once.  In fact he asked who that ugly girl was. I answered........ "my daughter".


Ahhh, Midguardian. I miss the old guy like I miss a toothache. But he was cool with me.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Never heard of these before.


The  U-No is a chocolate truffle with almond bits center and chocolate covered.

The Haribo is gummy cola bottles flavored like Coke.

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-07-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

My favorite candy bar is Snickers. But really I only eat about 2 per year. I'm more into salty snacks like potato chips. 

But as for not being able to stop.... The first time I had Gummy Bears I had one & wondered why anyone would pick them specifically to buy. I mean they don't stand out in any way. Thirty minutes later I went and bought 2 big bags of them. My theory is that they have something addicting in them, maybe cocaine.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> My favorite candy bar is Snickers. But really I only eat about 2 per year. I'm more into salty snacks like potato chips. 
> 
> But as for not being able to stop.... The first time I had Gummy Bears I had one & wondered why anyone would pick them specifically to buy. I mean they don't stand out in any way. Thirty minutes later I went and bought 2 big bags of them. My theory is that they have something addicting in them, maybe cocaine.


That is like the Swedish Fish I mentioned earlier. 

Now, Swedish Fish are way easier to chew than gummy bears but are basically the same thing only they are ALL red ones.

----------


## potlatch

--

----------


## Daily Bread

Freakin Rollos 
rolo-candy-bars.png
My downfall

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-07-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

I don't really care for chocolate candies much.

I do like sour stuff.

north-dakota--sour-patch-kids.jpgsour_patch_kids_1.jpg

The best candy bar ever is:
payday-peanut-caramel-bar-b1121112.jpgCandy-PayDay-Broken.jpg

----------

Big Dummy (06-08-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

> My favorites right now are Brookside dark chocolates and dark chocolate Nonpareils when I can find them.


Oh boy, I forgot all about nonpareils!!  Add them to the list.  And yes I might as well add Snickers as well....and butterfingers, and...

----------

potlatch (06-08-2018)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Only you @Conservative Libertarian , would shop for candy at Trader Joe's. 
> 
> Ok, Ok, I admit I go there for the paper shopping bags with the handles on them.


I've only been in one Trader Joe's in the Sacramento area. The things that I posted are usually in the international markets that my wife likes to hit.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I've only been in one Trader Joe's in the Sacramento area. The things that I posted are usually in the international markets that my wife likes to hit.


We love those places also. Several in South Tampa area where all the rich people live (not us).

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I don't really care for chocolate candies much.
> 
> I do like sour stuff.
> 
> north-dakota--sour-patch-kids.jpgsour_patch_kids_1.jpg
> 
> The best candy bar ever is:
> payday-peanut-caramel-bar-b1121112.jpgCandy-PayDay-Broken.jpg


PayDay . . . . Awesome!

----------

Retiredat50 (06-08-2018),teeceetx (06-08-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I don't really care for chocolate candies much.
> 
> I do like sour stuff.
> 
> Attachment 32748Attachment 32749
> 
> The best candy bar ever is:
> Attachment 32750Attachment 32751


Payday the original powerbar. I take them MtBing, golfing, backpacking etc.

----------

Retiredat50 (06-08-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-10-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> So good , even the bear is busting a nut on the package.
> 
> Attachment 32740


 @Big Dummy Saw these in CVS, kinda know the cashier, was going to point this out, but other people were in line. LOL  :Smile:

----------

Big Dummy (06-10-2018)

----------

